# Adam monitors comparison: F5 vs F7 vs A7X [VIDEO]



## Mike Marino (Jan 16, 2015)

Hey,

Wanted to get your take on this video comparing the audio output of the Adam F5-F7-A7X monitors. Any thoughts about the gear taking the measurements for this type of video? Any flaws or drawbacks?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dt9ig5XUOmk

- Mike


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 17, 2015)

Bump.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 17, 2015)

Mike Marino @ Fri Jan 16 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Wanted to get your take on this video comparing the audio output of the Adam F5-F7-A7X monitors. Any thoughts about the gear taking the measurements for this type of video? Any flaws or drawbacks?
> 
> ...



Your joking right? GIGO - there is so much distortion in the source material that you could not possibly detect any distortion or abberations in the output of the speakers. The freq response is only a very small part of the sonic picture.

Go out and listen to them and tell us what your intuitive impression is. Those things sticking out of the side of your head are there for a reason you know? Your ears are likely far superior to any test gear regardless of the price. And really get to know your source material well before you test so you really know what you're listening to.


----------



## TGV (Jan 18, 2015)

What's the point of having expensive equipment and then play messy music instead of a sine sweep or pink noise?



> Go out and listen to them and tell us what your intuitive impression is.


That's the only way to do it. Read up on your choices beforehand (Sound-on-Sound magazine's reviews are a great resource!), and listen for yourself. Try to lend the speakers for a day or two from the shop to listen how it sounds in your place. You pay a bit more than online, but you'll end up with a better choice.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 18, 2015)

Wasn't asking about how to pick out monitors. Rather the way in which the methods they're using to perform their task in the video, gear used....the methods behind the experiment.....and using any type of source material. That's what was interesting. FM


----------

